# r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hallo,



Ich habe eine Gigabyte Windforce R9 290 OC und die 3 Lüfter da drauf, werden ab einem bestimmten level richtig unangenehm laut.

Meine Frage: Welchen GPU-Kühler würdet ihr empfehlen??

Ich weis schon das es 5 Modelle gibt:

Alpenföhn Peter 2
Accelero Hybrid
Accelero Extreme IV / III
Prolimatech MK-26

Zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten, und welcher Aufwand steht dahinter in Bezug auf die Montage.

Ich hatte schonmal eine Karte umgebaut. Damals war es allerdings eine ATI 9600 XT, und umgebaut mit nem Passiv-Zalman-Kühler.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Lass den Kühler drauf. Der muss lüften. Wenn du jetzt nochmal geld für einen Kühler ausgibst, hättest du auch gleich eine leise Nvidia Karte nehmen können. Wenn die Lautstärke ein wichtiger Punkt für dich ist, dann hättest du dir das vor dem Kauf überlegen sollen, denn es ist mittlerweile bekannt, dass die R9 Reihe nicht grad die leisesten Karten sind. Die GTX 700 Reihe von nVidia lärmt nicht, zumindest nicht meine von MSI.


----------



## Ion (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



> Wenn du jetzt nochmal geld für einen Kühler ausgibst, hättest du auch gleich eine leise Nvidia Karte nehmen können.


Cooles Argument, hilft dem TE jetzt bestimmt 


@TE
Schau erstmal, ob deine Karte ein Ref. PCB besitzt, ohne passen die anderen Kühler sonst nicht.
Als Kühler empfehle ich den Prolimatech MK-26, brauchst dann lediglich noch 2 Lüfter dazu kaufen.


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

woran erkenne ich das es nen Ref-PCB ist?


----------



## Ion (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Ich hab das kurzerhand mal für dich übernommen:

Ref. PCB: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviewimages/amd-radeon-r9-290/amd-radeon-r9-290_pcb.jpg
Deine Karte: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/giga-290%28X%29-windforce-3x-rev1.0-pcb_82101.jpg

Das ganze sieht schon etwas anders aus 
Es könnte sein, dass ein anderer Kühler aber dennoch passt.

Auf Teufel komm raus würde ich das aber nicht testen. Schreib doch mal den Gigabyte Support an, vielleicht können die dir genaueres sagen.
Bis dahin, könnte evtl. eine manuell erstellte Lüfterkurve helfen (z. B. mit MSI Afterburner möglich)


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hol dir von der Gigabyte website das neue Bios für die Karte, das ändert schon einiges. GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon

dazu habe ich noch den kühler demontiert, wlp ersetzt und dünn aufgetragen, kühlerboden poliert und schon war angenehme ruhe 


ich hab die XFX 290 DD, die ja so leise sein soll zurückgeschickt, weil meine windforce leiser ist^^ und werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich noch eine zweite windforce zulegen


----------



## acery (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Ist es bei einer Luftkühlung nicht egal welches PCB man hat?
Ich dachte dies wäre eher bei einer Fullcover-Wakü Lösung ausschlaggebend, aber nicht bei einem universal Luftkühler.


----------



## wievieluhr (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Leider hat Gigabyte ein wenig gepfuscht was die R9er reihe angeht ....
bevor du aber mit irgendwelchen umbaumaßnahmen anfängst empfiehlt sich immer ein anderes Lüfterprofil zu erstellen.

Bei übertaktungstools wie MSI afterburner kannst du das LÜfterprofil für deine Bedürfnise anpassen.
am Besten du spielst ein möglichst Grafikintensives Game wie zum. Beispiel Tomb Raider (das heizt meine Karte von allen Games am meisten, weil du nicht ins CPU limit reinrennst und deine GPU richtig schön arbeiten muss)


-Hier empfiehlt sich das _On Screen Display_ (wie man das OSD findet sich sicher im Neuland)
dann schaust du am besten mal wie Warm deine Karte wirklich wird wenn sie so laut ist.
wenn du diesen wert hast, kannst grob 5 Grad draufschlagen und das als Zieltemperatur notieren.

du gehst bei MSI afterburner in die einstellung für eigenes Lüfterprofil und passt das so an, dass du an deiner Notierten Maximaltemperatur die Maximal für dich erträgliche Drehzahl einstellst. (zum beispiel 45% lüfterdrehzahl) 
du aktivierst dieses Profil und schaust ingame wie warm sie wird ob die Karte die Temperatur stabil hält und obs erträglich dfür dich ist.

meine Einschätzung:
70°C ist absolut Top
80°C sind OK aber nciht das Gelbe vom ei wenns nicht anders geht sch. der Hund drauf.
90°C sind meriner Meinung nach zu viel, das Lot verflüssigt sich ungefähr ab 105°C da will ich noch genug Platz haben 


Sollte das Lüfterprofil nicht ausreichen, bzw deine Karte die Temp. nicht halten können in einer Erträglichen Lautstärke kann man sich immernoch an das untervolten herantasten (garantieverlust aber je nach Stärke des Untervolten 5-10°C Sparen. )


puh .....


Gruß Wievieluhr 


PS: 





acery schrieb:


> Ist es bei einer Luftkühlung nicht egal welches PCB man hat?
> Ich dachte dies wäre eher bei einer Fullcover-Wakü Lösung ausschlaggebend, aber nicht bei einem universal Luftkühler.


 
da hast du recht .... zum beispiel der Peter oder die Arctic accellero dinger haben den Kühlkörper so hoch liegen, dass du garnicht mit den Kondesatoren etc. zusammenstößt


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

du meinst das F3	1,19 MB	2014.03.10 ?? 

ATI Source BIOS Version: 015.042.000.003 : Heisst das.. ich brauche das BIOS, damit ich das Update machen kann?? 
Und was ändert sich dann?? Muss der Switch auf Performance Mode stehen, oder hat der überhaupt nix mit dem BIOS zu tun??

Kann was beim Update der BIOS Version passieren?


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Grafikkarten überhitzen nicht, merk dir das. Wenn eine Grafikkarte überhitzt, hast du Garantie drauf und kannst sie einschicken, da du dann ein fehlerhaftes Modell hast. Die Kühlung wurde so entwickelt, dass die Karte selbst unter extremen Bedingungen nicht zu heiß wird.


----------



## wievieluhr (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Bios Flashen kann echt ankotzen,  entweder es Funktioniert sofort oder Garnicht ..... 


Es ist möglich, dass deine Karte durch einen Biosflash unbrauchbar wird.
zwar sollte das nicht vorkommen aber es passiert vorallem wenn zu viele hintergrundprozesse am laufen sind etc. deswegen eignet sich ein Flash unter DOS umgebung 
- viele user haben aber angst, das so zu probieren:
 ich hab ja meine VTX geflasht und hab mich zu blöd angestellt eine DOS umgebung zu starten weil das im Internet wirklich besch**** erklärt ist. USB stick mit bootbarer DOS umgebung erstellen, das ATIflashing tool drauf und das wars mit erklärung. Die Links zu den Dateien für den DOS boot konnte ich vergessen und es hat hinten und vorne nicht Funktioniert kein DOS boot möglich gewesen, also hab ichs einfach im Windows 7 gemacht und es hat funktioniert. (zwar nicht so wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte aber es hat funktioniert)


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

die r9 290 windforce hat zweimal das gleiche bios drauf. da gibt es keine unterschiede (erst bei der 290x)

flashe das neueste bios mit diesem tool: Download ATIFlash 4.17 | techPowerUp

anleitung: [Anleitung] ATI Bios unter DOS flashen

im windows hat es bei mir nicht geklappt. somit habe ich die dos variante gewählt und es ging ohne probleme. 

Wichtig:

sollte es nicht klappen, nicht wie wild am biosumschalter rumspielen. ein bios sollte immer unangetastet bleiben. somit kann man den pc immer mit dem guten bios booten, dann umschalten und das andere bios flashen, bzw rreparieren.

für dich, schalter auf position 1 booten und bios backup machen und neues flashen---> alles ok, dann perfekt.

wenn es probleme gibt, dann auf position 2 umschalten, booten, auf position 1 umschalten und backup flashen


bei unklarheiten: vorher fragen, anstatt weinen!

P.S.


MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Grafikkarten überhitzen nicht, merk dir  das. Wenn eine Grafikkarte überhitzt, hast du Garantie drauf und kannst  sie einschicken, da du dann ein fehlerhaftes Modell hast. Die Kühlung  wurde so entwickelt, dass die Karte selbst unter extremen Bedingungen  nicht zu heiß wird.


 
die karte schafft es mit dem werksbios aber nicht unter furmark den takt zu halten. mit dem neuen bios schon und sogar leiser


----------



## belle (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Die Sapphire- und MSI-Karten der 290er sollen ja recht leise sein, aber mit dem BIOS-Update und besserer Wärmeleitpaste kannst du bestimmt schon einiges erreichen. Wenn du Probleme mit dem Flashen hast, lieber nochmal hier nachfragen...


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

@TE

wiegesagt, mach erstmal ein biosupdate. du wirst dich wundern was das bringt


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

zur Zeit wundert mich noch gar nix, weil ich hier 2 BIOS Files habe... einmal F3 und F3L ..


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

nimm das f3


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Ist das normal, das ich das BIOS auch mit GPU-Z sichern kann??

Meine derzeitige Version ist: 015.042.000.003.000000 (xxx-xxx-xxx) . 

so wird es mir zumindest in GPU-Z angezeigt.

und in dem Verzeichnis BIOSFILE habe ich 2 Dateien. 

R929O4GDA.F3
R929O4GDL.F3

Ich hab nach dem board halt die R9 290O4GDA.. aber das dahinter verwirrt mir grad.


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Ist das normal, das ich das BIOS auch mit GPU-Z sichern kann??
> 
> Meine derzeitige Version ist: 015.042.000.003.000000 (xxx-xxx-xxx) .
> 
> so wird es mir zumindest in GPU-Z angezeigt.


 
ja das ist normal  gpu-z kann das auslesen. mit ati flash geht das aber auch so schnell, da mach ich das immer alles in einem abwasch und habs dann gleich extern aufm bootstick liegen.


----------



## BertB (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

die version hab ich auch,
und die andere sei besser?


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



BertB schrieb:


> die version hab ich auch,
> und die andere sei besser?


 
die f3 ist besser


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



the.hai schrieb:


> die f3 ist besser


 

so jetzt habe ich einen Stick und die BIOS FILES da drauf gepackt.. sind aber immernoch 2 Files.. welches ist das Richtige?? 
R929O4GDA.F3
R929O4GDL.F3
atiflash-4.17.exe
und die DOS Sachen, wobei ein paar nicht angezeigt werden in Windows 8, aber ich glaub das liegt daran, weil es systemdateien sind

Ist das alles so richtig?? welche der BIOS Files muss ich denn nehmen??


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

ach jetzt seh ich das erst....

lade das f3 package runter, entpacke es via der EXE datei und dann bekommst du ja nen neuen ordner GV-R929OC-4GD. da ist bereits ein flashtool drinne versuch es mal damit. unter windows einfach ausführen.

GVFlash_....... 

sollte das nicht gehen lädste NUR das F3L package von der website runter, da ist dann NUR das bios drinne und flashst es via atiflash und bootbarem stick.

kleiner tip, bennene das bios um, wenn du mit atiflash flashen willst, z.b. GA.F3 oder so, sonst tippst du dich dumm und dusselig wegen dem typennamen.


----------



## Deadhoof (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

sollte ich vorher das ganze so wie in der beigefügten anleitung auf Silent Mode umstellen?

in der config.ini steht das hier: 

[GVFLASH]
Title=GV-R929OC-4GD
FlashTimes=1000
CurModelName0=GV-R929OC-4GD_A
CurBiosVer0=F1
NewBiosFile0=R929O4GDA.F3
CurModelName1=GV-R929OC-4GD_L
CurBiosVer1=F1
NewBiosFile1=R929O4GDL.F3

bezieht sich CurBiosVer0 und CurBiosVer1 auf den Schalterzustand Performance und Silent??


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

mach es so wie die anleitung sagt. das die karte über nen performance/silent mode verfügt wäre mir zwar neu, aber nungut.

flash mal so wie es da "angeleitet" wird  dann ist auch gigabyte auf diener seite und du auf der sicheren


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

er sagt mir "BIOS not match. Contact us from Gigabyte Support

ändert sich die Revisionsnummer vom BIOS??? nach dem Flash?? Welche Version ist es dann?

Kann es vielleicht sein - ich habe die Karte erst letztens wegen RMA zurückbekommen - dass ich die aktuellste Version schon habe??

habe gerade beim Gigabyte Support angerufen, und nach 30 minuten in der Warteschleife für den Support, einen bei der Produktinfo angerufen. 
der meinte, ich könnte auch ein neueres BIOS schon auf der Karte haben, das müsste ich dann wohl mit dem Programm OC GURU II sehen können.

Und hab mir nochmal ne Info wegen Garantieverlust der Grafikkarte geholt, bzgl. Kühler abschrauben, WLP ersetzen, geholt. Geht wohl alles klar, solange nix dabei mutwillig beschädigt wird. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch. Ich habe noch von meinem Noctua Kühler, WLP da. Kann ich die dafür nutzen, oder sollte ich mir zum Beispiel, diese WLP vom Prolimatech Kühler holen?? 

Mit was hast du den Kühlerboden poliert??


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

den kühlerboden hab ich mit übrig gebliebener politur poliert 

das "bios doas not match" ding hatte ich unter windows auch, mit atiflach funzt das alles aber wunderbärchen. wlp ist fast egal, alles ist besser als dieses dicke gelumpe ab werk.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

haste denn schwierigkeiten beim Kühler abschrauben gehabt?? Irgendwas wo ich drauf achten sollte?


----------



## wievieluhr (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> haste denn schwierigkeiten beim Kühler abschrauben gehabt?? Irgendwas wo ich drauf achten sollte?


 
Schrauben auffbewahren!!! am besten Foto von der Position.... solltest du "lust" bekommen die Karte in dei RMA zu geben muss der Standard Kühler wieder drauf


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

einfach die schrauben auf der rückseite lösen und vorsichtig sein mit dem schraubenzieher.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Schrauben auffbewahren!!! am besten Foto von  der Position.... solltest du "lust" bekommen die Karte in dei RMA zu  geben muss der Standard Kühler wieder drauf


 
er will den kühler nicht wechseln^^


----------



## wievieluhr (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

oh sorry mein Fehler ^^ hat ja die Gigabyte ....
...

mh wenn du den Kühler abmachst behutsam hin und herdrehen ... damit verhinderst du ne biegung vom PCB.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

vorher die karte mal schön mit furmark kurz ärgern, dann ist die wlp schön warm beuim auseinandernehmen  aber geht auch so. also ich hatte keinerlei probleme.


----------



## wievieluhr (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

wie der Chip sauber gemacht wird ist bestimmt klar ^^ Isopropanol ist da am besten geeignet 
ich benutz das allerdings nie weil ich bin Raucher und im besitz eines Zippos 

Feuerzeugbenzin taugt dafür genausogut


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

sehr schön.. danke... irgendwas dazu, wieviel wlp ich draufmachen muss?? sicher nicht die ganze spritze, oder?? direkt auf die mitte und einfach kühler wieder drauf?,

reicht das um die wärmeleitpaste wegzumachen?? 

http://www.docmorris.de/isopropanol...396001372846491601&zanpid=1884570310041568256


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

das gleiche wie bei einer cpu auch, hauchdünn und nur soviel wie nötig. ich persönliche streiche sehr dünn den chip ein, der tropfenmethode vertrau ich nicht.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

reicht das um die wärmeleitpaste wegzumachen??

http://www.docmorris.de/isopropanol-...70310041568256


----------



## Diweex (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> sehr schön.. danke... irgendwas dazu, wieviel wlp ich draufmachen muss?? sicher nicht die ganze spritze, oder?? direkt auf die mitte und einfach kühler wieder drauf?,
> 
> reicht das um die wärmeleitpaste wegzumachen??
> 
> Isopropanol 70%*bei DocMorris zum günstigen Preis | Isopropanol 70%*von*Leyh-Pharma GmbH


 An deiner Stelle würde ich das einfach in der Apotheke holen, falls denn eine in der Nähe ist.

Und zu der Sache mit der WLP: Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte Tutorial: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen - YouTube

gruß

diweex

/edit: zu der Frage ob das Propanol reicht, ja 70% reicht. Normalerweise nimmt man so um die 70% beim Reinigen von oberflächen und 30% mit Ethanolanteil für die Haut, meine ich zu glauben.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

hab jetzt gesehen: 

Arctic Silver ArctiClean 1 & 2 - Reinigungssatz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

da ist auch gleich politur bei.. reicht das auch?? oder ist das überteuert??

als WLP habe ich zu hause noch NT-H1 von Noctua liegen.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hab grad festgestellt, auf Silent läuft die karte auch nicht schlecht.. gerade mal 35% Lüfterleistung und max. 80°C bei BF4@Mantle


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Hab grad festgestellt, auf Silent läuft die karte auch nicht schlecht.. gerade mal 35% Lüfterleistung und max. 80°C bei BF4@Mantle


 
bios schon aktualisiert?


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

nö... eigentlich nicht.. vielleicht doch ein aktuelleres drauf. 

Laut OC GURU II AutoUpdate Funktion ist auch kein aktuelleres BIOS derzeit verfügbar.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Idle: 43°C , 22% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Last: 82°C, 51% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, GPU Takt zwischen 720 - 900 Mhz. 

also Taktet die Karte im Silent runter was sie im Performance Mode nicht macht.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

was passiert unter furmark? lass mal gpu-z parallel laufen und beobachte den takt. throttelt die karte nach 10-15min?


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



the.hai schrieb:


> was passiert unter furmark? lass mal gpu-z parallel laufen und beobachte den takt. throttelt die karte nach 10-15min?


 
Hab MSI Afterburner im Auto Mode nebenherlaufen gehabt... die taktet runter sobald sie an die 80°C marke kommt.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

tadaa 

das macht meine nicht^^


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

steht die denn auch bei dir auf dem Silent Mode (also Bracket nach rechts) ???


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

muss ich heute nacht mal schauen.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

hier ist der Furmarkonlinescore für den Benchmark Preset 1080: GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database

und jetzt noch einer für 15 min. burn-in ... hatte ich wegen heftiger lautstärke mal abgebrochen.. waren 81°C und 76% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. seltsamerweise lastet furmark die Karte nicht komplett aus.. die GPU taktet immer mit ca. 970 - 990 Mhz. Wenn ich den popeligen Render TEst von GPU-Z starte, dann taktet er bei den angegebenen 1040 Mhz.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

furmark lastet deine karte aus, doch die taktet zum schutz runter


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

also ich habe jetzt nen Burnin mit Kombustor gemacht, was bei MSI Afterburner bei ist, der lastet die Karte komplett aus, und es war schon recht laut zum Ende hin.. 

Hier die ergebnisse: 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140328/5qlgdu7k.png

achja.. jetzt läuft die KArte im Performance Mode.

VRM 1  Temp liegt bei 94°C
VRM 2  Temp liegt bei 60°C


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Habe jetzt die Kühlpaste getauscht, und warum auch immer, aber die Karte ist jetzt heisser, als vorher.. habe es hauchdünn aufgetragen. Auf alle ecken.

jetzt 87°C , 93% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

das hört sich nach zu dünn an, montier nochmal ab, dann siehst du ob der kühlerboden überhaupt gleichmäßig auflag, bzw kontakt hatte.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

glaube auch das es zu dünn ist.. einfach nochmal nachtragen??


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> glaube auch das es zu dünn ist.. einfach nochmal nachtragen??


 
schau dir den abdruck des kühlerbodens an und entscheide dann situationsbedingt ,)

hab mir grad meine zweite r9 290 zugelegt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-hp-tochpad-ink-touchstone-3.html#post6286091) und treibe das ganze spiel dann nächste woche wieder


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

unten drunter.. am kühlerboden waren die äusseren areale mit Kühlpaste versehen, in der mitte war es so tropfenmäßig (vielleicht vom demontieren) .. hab jetzt ein bissel mehr aufgetragen.. rechner zu, und jetzt mal schauen.. idle temps derzeit bei 39 - 40 °C

Temps unter Kombustor jetzt: 

85 - 86°C
90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit... 

wenn ich nochmal auftragen müsste, dann könnte ich jetzt nur noch tropfensystem machen.. und drauf da. denn mit der Karte verteile ich es und dann wird es halt nur so. 

86°C ist jetzt fix mit 90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.. und alle meine Gehäuselüfter stehen auf Max.

Frage ist ja auch.. der macht jetzt 170FPS im Kombustor. normalerweise mache ich Vsync an.. da sollte er ja nicht so hoch kommen, oder?


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

also unter 2560x1440 und alles voll aufgedreht geht meine r9 290 locker in die knie.

ich poste heute nacht mal vergleichswerte von meiner @furmark, bzw suche sie gleich noch im forum, ich hatte dazu schonmal was gepostet.^^


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Andere Sache... der Platz ist ja für die Abwärme auch ausschlaggebend, oder?? also wie schnell Temperatur nach draussen befördert werden kann. 

Ich habe hier ein mATX Board, wo die Grafikkarte schon im 8x PCIe Port steckt, weil der Platz zwischen Graka und CPU-Kühler sonst sehr schmal wäre. 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Innenraum: 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140328/ykf94xsq.jpg


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/322107-r9-290-windforce-wlp-wechseln.html hier mal der thread wo die daten drinne waren. ich teste das nachher aber nochmal schnell 

ich würde sie auf den obersten slot hängen, sie wird ja wohl kaum den tower berühren oder?


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

was heisst Leistungsgrenze=+50%??
und welchen Treiber benutzt du eigentlich?

Problem ist es nicht die Karte in den oberen Slot zu hängen, sie wieder rauszubekommen, das ist schwer.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

na ich übertakte mit dem normalen catlyst control center, halte von afterburner nichts, da ich ja keine neue kurve brauche.

und im cc siehts so aus:http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2013/amd_radeon_r9_290x_hawaii_review//overdrive.png bloss halt mit leistungsgrenze +50% und gpu taktrate +1% oder so^^

treiber nutze ich den 14.3 beta


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



the.hai schrieb:


> na ich übertakte mit dem normalen catlyst control center, halte von afterburner nichts, da ich ja keine neue kurve brauche.
> 
> und im cc siehts so aus:http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2013/amd_radeon_r9_290x_hawaii_review//overdrive.png bloss halt mit leistungsgrenze +50% und gpu taktrate +1% oder so^^
> 
> treiber nutze ich den 14.3 beta


 
aber wofür ist die Leistungsgrenze da??

Kannst du mir denn verraten, welche wlp du genommen hast. Zwar sagt noctua das die GPUs auch mit der WLP gehen, aber vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit der r9 290


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

ich hab mx2 oder mx4 benutzt, sollte baer recht egal sein. bei mir war ab werk einfach deutlich zu dick wlp drauf. und sogut wie jede wlp ist besser, als die vom werk.

die leistungsgrenze/power-limit beschränkt halt die maximale leistungsaufnahme der karte und muss meist für stabile takthaltung angehoben werden. 

AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test

Overclocking: PowerTune ändert alles - AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: AMD meldet sich im Ultra-Highend-Gaming zurück


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

dann werd ich mich mal mit dem BIOS Flash auseinandersetzen
toll.. das booten in dos ausem bios geht nicht, da ich wohl Windows 8 installiert hab.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

so.. ich hab es jetzt doch richtig hinbekommen.. alerdings bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.

Laut dem screenie hier: 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140328/pg2gz46n.jpg

Habe ich wohl schon ein Bios mit F3 ... aber die Version ist noch von letztem Jahr.. vielleicht könntest du einmal schauen, ob sich die angaben mit deinen decken.. mit dem atiflash.exe -ai befehl, spuckt er dir das aus.

Habe mal die BIOS Files editiert mit nem Editor.. und in der ersten Zeile kommt immer 12/31/13 08:59 und GV-R929OC-4GD_L/F3   . 

so wie es also schon in den Infos steht.


----------



## the.hai (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

mach doch ein backup und flash einfach mal das neue^^ da kann doch sogut wie nichts passieren.

ich hab leider heute echt keine zeit mehr für sowas, da ich von spätschicht gleich morgen in die frühschicht geh. vlt hab ich am nachmittag morgen mal lust ;9 und dann schaue ich mal.


----------



## Deadhoof (28. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

okidoki... danke schonmal trotzdem für deine Hilfe.

hier mal mein SystemSpec: 

CPU: i5-4670K @Stock Cooler: Noctua U12S+NF-F12PWM Lüfter Mainboard: MSI-Z87m-Gaming RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill XMP

HDD: 1 TB Samsung SATA2 intern SSH: 500 GB WD  Hybrid SSD: Samsung EVO 250 GB Grafikkarte: 4GB Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce 3X Netzteil: Corsair RM850 850 Watt

Lüfter: Vorne: Aerocool 140mm Shark Evil Red@max 1530RPM / links: 200mm Coolermaster@max. 700 RPM / hinten: Scythe Glide Stream 120mm @max. 2000 RPM oben: 2x 200mm  Coolermaster @max 700 RPM.

Weist du evtl. welche Eingabe zu machen ist, damit das BIOS geupdatet wird??


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

1. bios switch stecht auf silent, wurde ja aber per atiflash geflasht

2. idle 50°C bei 40% lüfter und 350/1250 takt (3 monitore)

3. furmark last nach 5min: 77°C bei 67% lüfter und 1050/1250 takt +50% leistungsgrenze

ich empfinde die karte mehr als angenehm, alle 10 (lüfter im case drehn mit maximal 900rpm bei dem test

anleitung zum flash ist doch hier alles beschrieben: http://www.radeon3d.org/forum/thread-377.html



> Befehl: a:\atiflash -p 0 -f neuBios.bin  (oder . rom,  _neuBios_ ersetzen mit dem Bios Namen)


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

dann bin ich schonmal ein wenig erleichtert. 

Also Idle krebst die Karte bei mir mit 20% bei 44°C - 50°C ... Liest du die GPU-Werte aus CCC oder GPU-Z ab, oder aus dem Furmark??

bei mir steht bei :
nach 5 Minuten Last Furmark:
furmark: GPU: 1050 Mhz RAM: 1250 Mhz GPU Temp: 85°C GPU Voltage: 1,078 - 1,086 V 
CCC: GPU: 734 Mhz Temp: 85°C 59% Lüfter
GPU-Z: GPU: 734,3 Mhz Temp: 85°C 59% Küfter VRM1: 82°C VRM2: 65°C

Diese Werte hält die Karte konstant und läuft dabei angenehm ruhig.. und hat mit dem normal burn-in Test von Furmark ca. 125 - 140 FPS.

Habe mal Zieltemperatur von 77°C angegeben, aber der Lüfter dreht auf 88% hoch.
Und warum auch immer, nachdem ich das gemacht habe, und dann furmark beendet habe, brauchte der Lüfter jetzt viele minuten um von mittlerweile 95% Lüfterspeed auf jetzt 61% runterzudrehen.

Allein der Punkte das ich den 200mm Lüfter in der Seite von Intake auf Outtake gedreht habe, sorgt für ne Menge Abtransport der Wärme.


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

Deine karte drosselt ja massiv...meine steht bei 1050mhz, die ganze zeit!

Nu flash doch mal das bios....mach nen backup vorher und gut ists.


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

quizfrage.. welches BIOS hast du genommen im Silentmode?? das 4GDL oder 4GDA??

weil das BIOS was ich gesichert habe, hat einmal 4GDL (Performance Mode) und 4GDA (silent Mode)

und noch ne andere Frage.. welches BIOS Datum steht da jetzt bei dir??


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> quizfrage.. welches BIOS hast du genommen im Silentmode?? das 4GDL oder 4GDA??
> 
> weil das BIOS was ich gesichert habe, hat einmal 4GDL (Performance Mode) und 4GDA (silent Mode)
> 
> und noch ne andere Frage.. welches BIOS Datum steht da jetzt bei dir??


 
wenn ichs nachher noch schaffe, les ich mal mit atiflash aus. frühestens 16uhr.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Fehleintrag


----------



## Diweex (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> hab jetzt gesehen:
> 
> Arctic Silver ArctiClean 1 & 2 - Reinigungssatz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 Keine Ahnung für was die Politur gut sein soll aber für 7-10€ gibts nen halben Liter Propanol, den kannst dann auch für jeden Mist hernehmen.  

gruß

diweex


----------



## ramme223 (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Diweex schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung für was die Politur gut sein soll aber für 7-10€ gibts nen halben Liter Propanol, den kannst dann auch für jeden Mist hernehmen.
> 
> gruß
> 
> diweex



Hab das ArctiClean selbst in Nutzung. Aus meiner Erfahrung Top. Klar kannst auch Propanol benutzen. ABER du benutz Propanol um die WLP zu entfernen. Popanolrückstände zersetzen deine neu aufgetragene Menge zu einen gewissen Teil wieder. Nicht optimal halt. Arcti Clean 2 neutralisiert Arcti Clean 1. -> optimal
Das Zeug ist im übrigen ergiebig.


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

So .. habe die Karte mal auf den X16er gepackt.. die Karte rennt jetzt nen bissel mehr im Silent... 84°C 50% Lüfter und GPU Takt zwischen 850 und 970 mit einzelnen abbrüchen auf 787 Mhz. Immernoch auf Silent Mode


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Habe mir mal die Wärmeleitpasten angeschaut, aber viel steht nicht auf den seiten bei denen.. die Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat mich ein wenig verwundert: Habe mal ein paar zusammengetragen:

8,5 W/mK, Dichte: 2,5 g/ cm3, Viscosität: 870 poise Arctic CoolingMX-4
  xxx   , Dichte: 2,49 g/cm³, Visco : ???   Nochtua NT-H1
>9.0 W/m°K, Dichte???       , Visco : ???   Arcitc Silver 5

heisst das.. je besser die Wärmeleitfähigkeit (der Wert W/mK) desto besser Kühlt die ganze Sache??

bei Alternate steht auch dabei, ob es sich um CPU und GPUfähige WLP handelt.. bei meiner der NT-H1, wäre das nicht der Fall -.-


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

Wlp hat nur eine aufgabe und die ist immer gleich.

Deine karte drosselt eh viel zu stark, das kann nicht an der wlp liegen, sofern sie richtig aufgetragen ist. Das zweifel ich leider an.

Und naja, solange du das andere bios nichtmal probierst, drehen wir uns eh im kreis.

Würde meine karte laut sein und drosseln, wäre sie längsz zurückgegangen.


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hast du denn mal nach der bios-version geschaut?? Ob du gda oder gdl auf dem silent hast??


----------



## Deadhoof (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Der sagt mir immer wenn ich atiflash -biosfileinfo gda.f3 eingebe "NBIOS P/N not found in gda.f3. 

Was könnte das heissen??

Kann ich das ignorieren, oder muss ich da was manuell ändern??

habe jetzt das aktuelle ATIWinflash runtergeladen, und mit dem findet der auch meine Karte, aber der zeigt mir was komisches an.. 

http://s1.directupload.net/images/140329/52kixvst.png

CRC ist ok, soweit ich das sehen kann, aber die Imagesize ist anders.


----------



## drstoecker (29. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

hab das perform. bios drauf und unter vollast hört man den lüfter raus, stört mich aber nicht weiter da der takt auch gehalten wird sogar im furmark ohne leistungsgr. zugabe. bei dieser karte gibt es aber auch ein silent bios wobei die tmp bis 84 Grad ansteigt und die karte dann gedrosselt wird. wenn in spielen sowieso nicht die ganze Leistung abgerufen wird kann man die so betreiben.  musst halt wissen was du willst. übrigends auf der hompage gibt es aktuelle biosversionen. geflasht wird das ganze unter dos, schau dir mal das how to flash hier an, das flash prog von gigabyte geht nicht unter win. evtl. kann man aber leistungsstechnisch die karte noch optimieren wie durch spannungssenkung etc. habs aber noch nicht gemacht da mir das so vollkommen ausreicht. übrigends hab ich die WLP auch gewechselt kann aber nicht zu 100 % sagen das es was gebracht hat, Tipp kam vom @ the.hai danke nochmal.
aufjedenfall ist das eine top karte und ne andere kommt für mich nicht in frage. 
es gibt keine perfekte karte, jede hat pro und contra.


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Habe gerade mal das "BIOS-Update" durchgeführt, aber wie zu erwarten war, kam nur "flash already programmed" bzw. mit -f kamen die gleichen Daten zum Vorschein wie schon vorher. Soll heissen. BIOS ist aktuell.

Ich denke, wenn überhaupt werde ich das ganze nochmal mit ner anderen WLP testen, oder das teil einfach abschrauben und tropfenmäßig wlp drauf machen, damit eine verbindung hergestellt wird, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann.
Vielleicht bekommt die Karte auch nicht genug Luft von innerhalb des Gehäuses, weshalb sie so temperaturmäßig abgeht. 

@The.Hai: vielleicht hast du auch das GDL Flash über das GDA gehauen, und deshalb hält der im "Silent Mode" den Takt. Ich weis es nicht. Aber ich bräuchte da vielleicht noch ein paar Angaben von dir mit BIOS-Version etc.

Nachtrag: Habe gerade die Karte nochmal draussen gehabt.. nochmal WLP nachgetragen. Aber es wird nicht besser.. ich glaube das ich hier vielleicht doch nicht die perfekte WLP habe.


----------



## the.hai (30. März 2014)

Ich check das morgen vormittag mal.

So, ich hab das GDL bios in benutzung, also "performance mode". auf zweiter position chillt bei mir noch ein altes F2 bios.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

dann wissen wir ja, dass wir beide dasselbe BIOS haben, also Performancemäßig. 

Hmm... dann würde ich wohl vermuten, dass es da ein Problem mit der WLP gibt.. aber ich kann da nicht noch mehr draufhauen... sonst ist der komplett bedeckt. Aber bei noctua steht auch was von Betriebstemperaturen. Vielleicht ist das nicht ganz so für die R9 geeignet: 

Maximale Betriebstemperatur		-50°C bis +110°C
Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur		-40°C bis +90°C 

und 90°C kommt die Karte ja auch ran. Teilweise. Im Performance Mode halt. 

Was meinst du dazu?
Wo ist dein REchner aufgestellt.. hast du durchgehende Frischluftzufuhr??


----------



## the.hai (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> aber ich kann da nicht noch mehr draufhauen... sonst ist der komplett bedeckt.


 
es wäre schöne wenn der chip durchgehend mit wlp bedeckt und somit mit dem kühler verbunden ist, wenn das nicht der fall ist, sind die ergebnisse logisch.

ne kontrolle wäre schön, demontier mal den kühler und mach ein foto vom chip und kühlerboden (natürlich bevor du die wlp entfernst oder neu machst).

was du dir da aber generell mit der wlp erhoffst ist blödsinn. ne andere wlp wird vlt 1-MAXIMAL 3°C bringen, mehr nicht. deine karte würde trotzdem massiv drosseln, weil sie einfach zu heiß wird. schau mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...dup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html#a30



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Wo ist dein REchner aufgestellt.. hast du durchgehende Frischluftzufuhr??


 
mein aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- 3x140 einblasend durch nen 420er radi seitlich
- 3x120 einblasend front
- 1x140 ausblasend heck
- 3x140 ausblasend deckel

Drehzahlen so 600-900rpm je nachdem wie "heiß" es wird.


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

ja.. da könnte auch ein problem liegen.. 

habe 1 140er Lüfter vorne einblasend
2 200mm ausblasend deckel
1 200mm ausbalsend seite
1 140mm ausblasend hinten


----------



## the.hai (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> ja.. da könnte auch ein problem liegen..
> 
> habe 1 140er Lüfter vorne einblasend
> 2 200mm ausblasend deckel
> ...


 
den seitenlüfter würde ich einblasen lassen, damit da wenigstens annähernd gleichgewicht herrscht.

dann mach mal bitte die fotos vom chip


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

So.. habe die Karte nochmal raus, und Bilder vor Säuberung / nach Säuberung gemacht. 
Jetzt lasse ich das Isopropanol etwas abtrocknen. Vielleicht waren da wirklich noch reste drauf, und deshalb verteilte sich die Paste nicht, bzw. wurde angelöst.

Chip vorher: http://s14.directupload.net/images/140330/mufbsoib.jpg
Kühler vorher: http://s1.directupload.net/images/140330/qaj45jv4.jpg

der Bereich unten links auf dem Chip und auf dem Kühler ist noch recht blank, obwohl ich vorher da was draufgemacht habe. Vielleicht zwei kleckse oben und unten drauf machen und verteilen, oder einfach ne wurst in die Mitte vom Chip legen??

Nachher:

Kühler nachher: http://s1.directupload.net/images/140330/hjnx4efx.jpg
Chip nachher: http://s1.directupload.net/images/140330/gg66mzkp.jpg
Chip vor Reinigung: http://s7.directupload.net/images/140330/84l8eucm.jpg

Jetzt so vom Gefühl.. vielleicht war es immer genug wlp aber die verschraubung des ganzen war nicht immer so gut.. 
eigentlich erst immer alle schrauben reindrehen, dann über kreuz festschrauben, oder?


----------



## BertB (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

das war schon zu viel, so wie das rausgequetscht wurde
über kreuz ist gut


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

der Kühlerboden macht auf mich ausserdem einen sehr blanken Eindruck, weshalb polieren, wohl nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## BertB (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

weiß nicht, ob das gut kommt,
je nach dem kann man sicher auch ne wölbung reinpolieren, wenn man nicht so der versierte metallfuzzi ist
ich würds glaub lassen


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hab jetzt erstmal das alles wieder zusammengesetzt und ne recht hauchdünne wlp schicht aufgetragen.. mittendrin ist mir die WLP auch noch leer geworden.. deshalb bei neu versuch sowieso ne andere wlp.

Karte ist jetzt bei IDLE bei 37°C. werde sie gleich mal bissel kitzeln.. schauen ob sehr dünn aufgetragene WLP was gebracht hat.

Brauche doch ne andere WLP ... Karte dreht jetzt noch höher. ... dann bestell ich mir mal morgen die MX 4 oder die von Prolimatech.


----------



## the.hai (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Hab jetzt erstmal das alles wieder zusammengesetzt und ne recht hauchdünne wlp schicht aufgetragen.. mittendrin ist mir die WLP auch noch leer geworden.. deshalb bei neu versuch sowieso ne andere wlp.
> 
> Karte ist jetzt bei IDLE bei 37°C. werde sie gleich mal bissel kitzeln.. schauen ob sehr dünn aufgetragene WLP was gebracht hat.
> 
> Brauche doch ne andere WLP ... Karte dreht jetzt noch höher. ... dann bestell ich mir mal morgen die MX 4 oder die von Prolimatech.


 
ich trage generell nur flächig und dünn auf. wie man bei dir sieht waren manche stellen ja nicht geschlossen, so siehts jedenfalls aus. dieser tropfenmethode oder kreuz usw vertrau ich nicht. außerdem war es schön viel wlp die du pro versuch verbraten hat, was da am rand rauskam, holla die waldfee^^


mein kühlerboden hatte ein paar tiefere riefen und dann hab ich ihn halt poliert, bis ich mich spiegeln konnte


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

was heisst "nur flächig und dünn".. machst du dir was auf nen Spachtel und verteilst, oder direkt auf den Chip und verteilst dann??


----------



## the.hai (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> was heisst "nur flächig und dünn".. machst du dir was auf nen Spachtel und verteilst, _*oder direkt auf den Chip und verteilst dann*_??


 
so meistens jup.

bischen mit der tube raufmachen, kreditkarte zücken und verteilen, der überschuss geht dann wieder zürück in die spritze


----------



## Deadhoof (30. März 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

dünn heisst aber auch, dass der Chip nicht mehr zu sehen sein darf, oder?

So.. da die andere Karte zu heiss wird, habe ich erstmal wieder meine Ersatzkarte eingebaut (7950 OC Boost Sapphire Vapor-X) .. Bis meine neue WLP eintrifft ruht sich die R9 erstmal aus.


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

grundsatz zur wlp:

gleichmaäßig, so dünn wie möglich, so dick wie nötig. mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Deadhoof (2. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

da sind wer wieder... jetzt habe ich die WLP bekommen, und erstmal probeweise ne alte Athlon 2 CPU vom boxed-WLP befreit mit dem Arcticlean-SEt .. sehr schön, ging wunderbar.. bei der GPU übrigends auch. 

Die MX-4 ausgepackt. drauf gepackt und festgestellt "die lässt sich tausendmal besser verteilen als die NT-H1 von Noctua". Hut ab dafür. 

Also GPU-Kühler abschrauben. sauber machen: 

GPU-Kühler im sauberen Zustand: http://s14.directupload.net/images/140402/utdeqssd.jpg
GPU-Chip im sauberen Zustand: http://s1.directupload.net/images/140402/ypic5rhb.jpg

schön saubergemacht. 1A. 

Dann MX-4 drauf.. Scheckkarte gezückt und schön sauber verteilt: 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140402/2g7yv6ef.jpg

Die eine Ecke unten links hatte ich schon gesehen und ausgebessert.


----------



## the.hai (3. April 2014)

Meine zweite windforce kommt heute 

Also wird heute abend auch wieder gebastelt.


----------



## Deadhoof (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Tjoa.. jetzt habe ich alles wieder verbaut.. auch nen neues Gehäuse kam daher. 

Jetzt wird die Karte wieder normal bis 86°C hoch heiß und regelt dann runter (aber nicht mehr so stark wie vorher - 820 Mhz+ -) ... also WLP hin oder her. dick oder dünn (wobei zu dünn halt noch heißer wär), habe ich hier vielleicht ein Modell mit nem defekten Temperaturfühler?? Wenn ich die Temp mit ner Lüftersteuerung überwachen wolle, wo müsse ich dann den Fühler hinlegen??

Ist das bei dir auch so, das bei den Vegas Lüftern nur 3 /4 der LEDs gehen?? Nein, dann kann ich den ja reklamieren -.-


----------



## the.hai (3. April 2014)

Bei meinen vegas leuchtet definitiv alles 

Hmmm, ich teste mal nachher meine neue.


----------



## Deadhoof (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

hast ja gesehen, ich hab eigentlich genügend WLP augetragen.. in dem neuen Gehäuse sind die VRM Temps jetzt in etwa gleich ... VRM1 und VRM2 sind bei angenehmen 62°C max.


----------



## Deadhoof (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hab mal Gigabyte direkt angeschrieben - Telefonieren ist zu doof, der deutsche Support ist so inkompetent -, um mal zu fragen, ob es normal ist, das es so extreme Unterschiede von Karte zu Karte geben kann. Was mich auch interessiert. Das Verpackungsdesign meiner ersten R9 und der 2ten ist anders gewesen. bei dem ersten stand vorne noch OC-Guru 2 mit drauf, und jetzt stand da nur OC Version. Nicht das ich da nen frühes Januar oder gar Dezember-Modell bekommen hab.


Hab mich gerade noch gefragt, sollte ich nicht den CPU kühler um 90° drehen, damit der CPU-Kühler mithilft, die heisse luft von innen nach aussen zu blasen??? 
derzeit ist die GPU ja recht nache am Tower von dem Noctua dran.. vielleicht kann durch den Brocken die Wärme dann mtiunter nicht so gut abziehen.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Dann MX-4 drauf.. Scheckkarte gezückt und schön sauber verteilt:
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/140402/2g7yv6ef.jpg
> 
> Die eine Ecke unten links hatte ich schon gesehen und ausgebessert.


 Du hast zuviel WP aufgetragen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html


----------



## Deadhoof (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hmmm.. aber eigentlich habe ich das schon sehr dünn gemacht.. noch dünner und du kannst auf die Chipoberseite sehen. das hatte ich schon, führte zu noch höheren Temps.


----------



## the.hai (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

hmmpf, meine r9 290 windforce die ich heut bekam ist kaputt.....

und an meine gut funktionierende geh ich nicht ran. da bleibt der kühler so für immer drauf


----------



## Deadhoof (3. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Das ist natürlich ungünstig.. aber würdest du auch sagen, dass das zu dick aufgetragen ist, anhand der bilder auf Seite 10?


----------



## Deadhoof (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Merke... Performance Mode ist besser... habe gerade ne Runde BF4 gespielt und die Karte ist höchstens 76°C heiß geworden... Jetzt muss ich nur noch kucken, dass ich andere Lüfter fürs Gehäuse bekomme. 

HAb jetzt nen Corsair Carbide 540... vorne 1xAF140 Corsair einblasend, 1x140mm T.B.Vegas Duo einblasend, hinten AF140 ausblasend, oben 1x AF140 ausblasend, 1x 140 Shark Evil Red ausblasend. 
man konnte die Hand hinten ranhalten, und man bekam keinen wärmeschock.

Idle: 44 - 45 °C 33% Fan (1220 RPM)


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

Was sagt der takt unter furmark?


----------



## Deadhoof (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Muss ich heute nachmittag mal schauen.

Aber sie ist schonmal wieder in normalen rahmen unterwegs.. vorher mit zu wenig WLP hatte ich richtig heftig mehr >85°C

Bin noch über folgendes gestolpert zum Thema Kühlung verbessern.

http://www.amazon.de/TTC-SC07TZ-RB-...en-Kühler/dp/B0069W28SU/ref=pd_cp_computers_0

Wäre das vielleicht etwas, was ich zusätzlich zur Wärmeabführung im Gehäuse platzieren kann??


----------



## Deadhoof (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Ich find ja Antworten die ich von dem Support da bekomme, sehr nice...*ironie aus*



> Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Produkten von GIGABYTE.
> 
> Schauen Sie mit diesem Tool nach, welche Bios Version auf Ihre Karte installiert ist. Das @VGA Bios Tool bekommen Sie hier:http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/vga_utility@bios.exe



nett... Also die kennen nichtmal ihre eigenen Karten, Seriennummer wird vollkommen überbewertet. 



> Wurde Ihr System schon einmal mit einem anderen Netzteil gegengetestet, oder diese Grafikkarte in einem anderen System?



Immer diese Annahme das das Netzteil kaputt sein könnte. Also alles in allem am Thema vorbeigeschossen. 
Wollte nur wissen, ob es vielleicht nen Refresh im Cooling gibt, oder nen besseres BIOS. 
Und dann die Frage nach BIOS und Netzteil.. oh man..


----------



## Deadhoof (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Kurze Zusammenfassung meines 15mins Burn-In Tests: 

Karte drosselt weiterhin, aber gerade mal 50 - 65 Mhz weniger als angepriesen. Das geht - besser als 300 Mhz weniger -. 

Lüfter ist schon ordentlich am röhren. Aber die Karte schnellte erst auf 86°C hoch, und dann um 1°C runter auf 85°C

Alle GEhäuselüfter musste ich für den Test auf Max laufen lassen.

Mich wundert gerade noch was anderes.. .warum steht bei dem CCC keine Treiberversion mehr dran?? und in Furmark was vom 9-12-2013??

Edit: Irgendwie hat der bei der Installation des 14.3er CCCs nicht den Treiber aktualisiert, weshalb der Standard Windows Hardware Compatibilty Lab Treiber drauf war.


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

Ich schein ne wunderkarte zu haben


----------



## Deadhoof (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Sieht wohl so aus -.-


----------



## mcmarky (4. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ungünstig.. aber würdest du auch sagen, dass das zu dick aufgetragen ist, anhand der bilder auf Seite 10?



Die Paste ist mMn gut aufgetragen. Ich ziehe bei dem TR Shaman auf meiner GTX670 die Muttern auf der Rückseite erst "richtig" fest, nachdem ich die Karte wieder im PC eingebaut habe. Dadurch ging die Temperatur nochmal minimal runter, wobei der Shaman sowie ne brutale Kühlleistung hat. Überschüssige Paste wird sowieso herausgequetscht.


----------



## Deadhoof (8. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen mehr Lüfter reingepackt. 

Habe jetzt nen 120mm ScytheGlidstream (max. 2000RPM) einblasend vorne
2 x 120mm SilentWings USC (max. 1500 RPM) einblasend vorne

2 x Corsair 140mm (max. 1500 RPM) ausblasend oben
1 x Corsair 140mm (max. 1500 RPM) ausblasend hinten

Habe gestern WOW gespielt in Max. Settings und Karte war nie wärmer als 64°C. Temps im GEhäuse max. 31°C (Corsair Carbide 540)

Bekomme demnächst auch meinen T.B. Vegas Duo Lüfter wieder zurück, da hatten 1/4 der LEDs nen Wackelkontakt. 
Gibt es evtl. noch ein paar Tipps für gute Lüfter (ausser vielleicht nbeLoop) ??


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*



Deadhoof schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. noch ein paar Tipps für gute Lüfter (ausser vielleicht nbeLoop) ??



Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3


----------



## Deadhoof (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

Nachtrag: 

Habe mir mittlerweile einen neuen GPU-Kühler zugelegt (Raijintek Morpheus (Review folgt)), und die Temps sind in einem sehr ertragbaren Bereich was Lautstärke angeht gesunken.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2014)

Deadhoof schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Habe mir mittlerweile einen neuen GPU-Kühler zugelegt (Raijintek Morpheus (Review folgt)), und die Temps sind in einem sehr ertragbaren Bereich was Lautstärke angeht gesunken.



Darf ich fragen wie diese Temps sind?


----------



## Deadhoof (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: r9 290 GPU Kühler Frage*

klar.. vorher hatte ich mit dem Referenzkühler bei Unigine ohne V-Sync ca. 87°C @99% Lüftergeschwindigkeit - Lautstärke Turbine + Vibrierendes Gehäuse
jetzt habe ich ohne Vsync und unigine ca. 60°C mit 1100 RPM bei Arctic F12 PWM Rev. 2 Lüftern = viel Leiser + Ruhe.

ich weis zwar nicht ob mir der Link gleich geklaut wird, aber heir ist nen Review von mir verfasst zum Kühler. 

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1349387


----------

